# Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby



## Blumenhaendler (3. Juli 2018)

*Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Weiß jemand, wie man diesen nervigen Standby-Modus für interne Festplatten (nicht die Systemplatte, Laptop) abstellen kann? Hab schon über Energieeinstellungen alles mögliche versucht, auch der Befehl "powercfg /h off" hilft nicht.
Ständig haken mp3's, weil die Festplatte erstmal wieder aufwachen muss. =(


----------



## bastian123f (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Kannst du bitte noch die Komponenten aufführen?


----------



## Blumenhaendler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Acer Aspire 7 A715-71G Notebook i5-7300H 
1 x SSD (Kingston, 125 GB)
1 x HDD (Toshiba, 1 TB)


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Die Einstellung hast du auf niemals?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blumenhaendler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Jap, aber die Festplatte geht gefühlt schon nach einer Minute in den Ruhezustand.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Hast du es beim richtigen (aktiven) Energieprofil eingestellt?
Hat es ein Energiemanagementprogramm vom Hersteller auf dem Laptop?


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Versuch es mal mit Crystal Disk Info unter Optionen > Erweiterte Optionen > AAM/APM Verwaltung wenn der Controller sich ansteuern lässt dann stell die APM auf Leistung. Falls AAM verfügbar ist würd ich daran nichts ändern, das regelt nur wie "Aggressiv" der Lesekopf agiert, nicht aber den Ruhezustand.

Kann allerdings auch sein das beide oder eine der beiden Optionen ausgegraut ist, dann lässt sich schlicht der Controller nicht ansteuern.


----------



## Blumenhaendler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Gibt keine Energieprogramme von Acer oder sowas ähnliches dafür.
Kann das auch was rein festplattenspezifisches sein, also dass das nur auf diesen Festplattentyp von Toshiba zutrifft?
Anbei ein Bild von Crystal Disk.


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Sag ja, stell die APM auf Leistung um.


----------



## Blumenhaendler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Aber laut dem Programm ist es doch bereits aktiviert (siehe Bild)?


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blumenhaendler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Ah ok. Aber gibt es nicht einen etwas eleganteren Weg das zu aktivieren? Müsste das wohl bei jedem Neustart einstellen?


----------



## Jeretxxo (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Festplatte geht ständig in Standby*

Eleganter gehts nicht, wenn die Festplatte selbst den Idle wechselt und nein, die Einstellung ist dauerhaft auch nach einem Neustart.


----------

